# _____ The Band



## Bombsii (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm helping my friend compose an album right now. He runs a small band and since i'm [c]very clever[/c] very helpful I helped with the making of the album. Whilst I made the album, front cover, CD ripping, all that, they break up and they get a few new guys in and create a new band. They were gonna stick with the name but now they want a new name. I came up with a few ideas but they all kinda suck. Help? I'm sorta their "Manager" without knowing it...

EDIT: They do a mix of rock and electronic with a touch of the orchestral side.


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 17, 2009)

I like the Price of Paradise, sounds like it fits. 
Beautiful Chaos & Turf War are also good names.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 17, 2009)

All of those names sound very unappealing to me. :/ I suppose Wooden Crest is the most tolerable out of those, though.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 17, 2009)

Zero Tolerance sounds like a thrash metal band.

Apollo Hero would fit though.


----------



## Espeon (Jan 17, 2009)

Apollo Hero and Prince of Paradise are the only two which don't sound too out of place. Prince of Paradise sounds crap anyway so it should be Apollo Hero.


----------



## #1 bro (Jan 17, 2009)

Price of Paradise is completely retarded, don't listen to what other people say. 

My favorite is Apollo Hero, it's recognizable and kind of rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 25, 2009)

Zero Tolerance.

I would have voted Apollo Hero but it sounds too much like my friend's band, Apollo V.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 26, 2009)

Wooden Crest sounds peaceful. Though I perfer Beautifual Chaos, as it sounds cahoticly cool.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Jan 26, 2009)

Zero Tolerance seemed like it fits, i mean, just say it out load to yourself.

also, why did so many people vote for Beautiful Chaos?  I just doesnt seem to fit (unless the band is all girls...)


----------



## Creation (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a strong liking for Turf War.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 27, 2009)

I think "Excursion" is the best... it's simple, it sounds good, and it doesn't sound contrived like "Beautiful Chaos" or "Price of Paradise".


----------

